# "Snap on Tools" van



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Great batch of builds Kevin. If or when you find time could we see a some close ups of the "Snap on Tools" van. I dont remember seeing this before. Is it one of your own children (creations) or did you pick it up somewhere?




















This was a plastic toy, Given away by snapon with a screwdriver set .I added the tjet chassis. I have three bodies left I will be putting them on the S&S board soon with some other stuff too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll take one!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx, me too!


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

bill hall and hilltop raceway check swap and sell board for prices .i will hold two for you if the price is ok with you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dun deal. 1 Snappy Van, and 1 Blue Firebird. Please send addy and preferred method of payment.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I sent you a pm. I'll take one Snap-On van plus the AW gold foreign job body. Send me your Paypal address. Thanks, Randy


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

here is a couple of more shots of the snap-on truck with the trailer i built for it.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

another


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great idea for the trailer!!!


----------

